# The Cult of the Eight Point Path



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

Evans stalked forward, his overcharged laspistol buzzing in his thigh pouch. He unholstered it, and hefted it in his palm, enjoying the bulk of the oversize power cell.
_I'm gonna get me an ear this time..._ He grinned savagely. Orethia Tertius was not a forgiving place.
And Evans Anderson was not a forgiving person.
On his way to the _Longlas_, a scummy underhive pub to meet up with his cohorts, he was relishing the prospect of a good fight. Especially when so much was riding on the outcome. The Burner's were the biggest rival's still standing in the way of dominance of subsector 88. The arbites had stopped patrolling the area almost a decade ago.
Evans had seen to it personally.
Now he and the Slashers would personally see to the Burner's.
_I can't wait to get me that ear... Gimble, I'm coming for you bastard._


----------



## demon lord345 (Apr 4, 2008)

"hah!" abarax yelled jumping on evans "got you now foolish human" he shouted again.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

seeing Evans being attacked, Veldt shouldered his Lasgun and shot the daemon twice. "Back you beast, BACK!!! I'm warning you!"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

There was a laugh.... after that laugh a Space marine, completely dressed in clean *********** armour, with chrome shoulderpads, chrome boots and chrome shin protectors and a huge Power-Claymore showed up.

''You shouldnt scream that loud!'' Rico Satnatius said with his low voice to Veldt.
After that he put his Power-Claymore back on his back.

''You nearly gave me a heart attack!'' he continued.

''So Evans when are we gonna get some action?'' He asked Evans...

Hoping to hear he got to fight too!
Fighting had always been Commander Rico's joy in life, along with his wide array of melee-weapons. Always looking for a stronger opponent to fight. 
He's one of the few founders of a chapter, that just sends off a single marine (instead of an entire unit) for a mission. Although this wasn't a mission, more like a talent-scout-trip for Rico as the chapter needed new recruits...

(if I'm messing up the story you should tell me, cuz then ill change the post )


----------

